# Looking for players in Chico, CA



## narayan

Greetings! 

I've been playing tabletop roleplaying games for 20 years now, I find it to be a great creative outlet. I'm an experienced DM who needs more players. So far I have two, including my gf. I like to create homebrew worlds for D&D, the latest of which you can read about here on EN World but I have a few others also. 

My games involve a lot of roleplaying certainly, and combat of course, but also intrigue, politics, and a dash of horror sometimes also. My longest running campaign lasted a couple years and I'd like to see that happen again.

Anyway, I know that trying to find other players can be frustrating so no matter how old this thread gets, feel free to say hi and check in.


----------



## Charlie Romero

Yo, im new to EN World and to the Chico area, I would be totally down to join you if you're still interested. I have some experience playing already but am still pretty new. I love the sound of your ideas of involving a deeper layer like politics and horror to the mix. So I guess I just check back, or you can shoot me a message i guess.


----------



## Lauren

*Player here *

I live in Oroville not far from Chico. Need another player?


----------



## asanchez46

So I'm new to the table top world I've mostly been consol and pc gamer but recently my friend introduced me to pathfinder and I'm looking for a game here in chico to join since he moved away are you still accepting new players to your game?


----------



## Kontaro

If yer still looking for players, please drop me a message, recently lost my DM(he moved) and none of the other DMs I know either have openings or are in time slots I can get to(Available on weekends.)


----------



## Quemaqua

I created a thread stating what I'm looking for (link below). If you're looking for players or think you might start something else, do let me know!

http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...e-or-around-Chico-CA-(Paradise-Oroville-etc-)


----------



## ThePhorate

I'd love to play.


----------



## Danny Roberts

If anyone out there would like an extra player I am always ready for some fun.
Please email me at paidroberts@gmail.com


----------



## Eelix

Also looking for a group to join near Chico, CA.  I'm open to Pathfinder, 5E, or even giving Shadowrun a try.  Let me know if anyone has any openings.  I just joined this site.  I'm also on the tabletop rpg - Chico, ca Facebook group.  Thanks.


----------



## Barkerman

*Contact data*

Hello.  Haven't played in years (dnd 2nd Ed), but have always missed it. That's the extent of my tabletop experiences. Would like to find a nice group to play again.  In Chico area.  I don't like posting contact info in public, please respond in thread if interested?  Thanks.


----------



## EugeneFurtado

Hey there. I'm currently in a group, but would love to find a second group as the first meets only every 3rd week or so. I'm currently playing Pathfinder, but I've played AD&D 2nd edition, 3rd, 3.5, and quite a few other Tabletop RPGs. Looks like there might be a few of us here, maybe we can get something started. Let me know.


----------



## EugeneFurtado

I hope this thread is still somewhat active. I am interesting in finding another group in Chico. So, hit me up if you're still looking for players.


----------



## sam ward

I'm looking for players to play deadlands Reloaded Savage worlds RPG, and possibly a few others the mutant epoch is another one I have a whole bookshelf full of RPG games, I've played RPG games  years, I've been playing in a shadow of the Demon Lord campaign once a week which is a D&D Warhammer Call of Cthulhu type RPG game but I'd like to do the weird West deadlands Reloaded , other RPG games I have and wouldn't mind dabbling in if I had interested players go as the following mutant year zero, Star Wars force and Destiny ,Savage worlds the Rippers ,Savage worlds Solomon Kane, deadlands classic deadlands hell on Earth ,Savage worlds interface zero which is cyberpunk, The Savage worlds system is a generic role-playing system that does Pulp Fiction great anything from Indiana Jones 2 The Goonies, I'm a little rusty on the GM side but I think if I start playing regularly it'll come back also willing to let other people GM if that's the way things go let me know if anybody wants to start a group my name Sam thanks!!
Eugene I tried to get ahold of you but I don't know how to send messages to anybody so if you get this try to send me a message I'll figure out how to get it I guess,
I also have PDFs for all my books so players can do a little research on their own if they want?


----------



## EugeneFurtado

Hey Sam, I sent you a message in conversation. You can go to my profile as well, I think you can contact me through there. I'm not 100% sure how the site works yet, still fairly new.


----------



## sam ward

Thanks for the quick response are you still looking to try to get a campaign together,? I've got quite a few to choose from if you're interested?


----------



## sam ward

Looking for players to play deadlands which is Evil Dead 2 meets tombstone. and or the mutant epoch it's similar to Gamma World or Mad Max apocalyptic  game, also if all else fails I've got D&D 5th edition with all the adventures, or how about a Castle Wolfenstein World War II with a Twist of human experiment zombie werewolf, or pulp 30s Indiana Jones Style go to the hollow Earth conspiracy,? Free PDFs miniatures and dice 4 Critical Hits good role-playing and most kills? Winners gets a shiny new convertible Mustang!!


----------



## sam ward

Still looking for players?


----------



## sam ward

I guess it says I have to leave 5 posts before I can leave personal messages so here's my 5th post?


----------



## sam ward

EugeneFurtado said:


> Hey Sam, I sent you a message in conversation. You can go to my profile as well, I think you can contact me through there. I'm not 100% sure how the site works yet, still fairly new.




Okay I think this might work, wow I didn't know you could do profiles on this website I'm going to have to figure that out too I guess, if you're interested in putting a campaign together, and would like to know more about the setting and the system just let me know I can give you a rundown I'm in Chico also just double-checking my phone number is 530-624-0481 you can text me and we can go from there I did get a message from this guy Josh I haven't sent him a message yet in fact I'm not even sure if I'm sending you a message yet, so if you're interested let me know I've also got PDFs for all my games that come in useful and a lot of doubles on Rule books and players handbook sin things of that nature, I appreciate it and I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Sam


----------



## EugeneFurtado

That would have been me. My first name is Josh. Most things I do game wise I use Eugene Furtado. So, it's all good. I am heading to bed soon, and I have a busy week of finals, so I'll send you a text so you have my number and we can go from there. If you are okay with it, I would only be able to play once every few weeks or so, can't do an every week thing. We can hammer out the details.


----------



## brvojor

I would love to join. I've never played DnD though, but would love to learn! If you guys are still looking for players, I would love to be messaged a time and place.


----------



## Caleb Coult

*Rpgs in Chico CA*

Wow this thread has gotten old. Any chance anybody is still active and looking to add a new guy to their group?


----------



## mrwicked91

I just started up with 5th edition. Looking to play if anyone knows of a beginner group


----------



## dungeonmisterty

My players and I have formed a Discord where folks looking to connect for D&D and other ttrpgs can meet up and network. We do lots of play testing of other systems in addition to playing our own two-year long 5e campaign. You're welcome to join us and make new friends. https://discord.gg/EaawFR


----------



## mrwicked91

*Discord*

I’m still looking for dnd group. Can you resend discord invite.


----------



## dungeonmisterty

mrwicked91 said:


> I’m still looking for dnd group. Can you resend discord invite.




Gladly. This link should stay active indefinitely: https://discord.gg/Z6ZJ4Ex

Welcome!


----------

